

What Sony Pictures has kept hidden about The Social Network for four years - thinkcomp
http://www.aarongreenspan.com/writing/20141216/sonys-secrets/

======
Evolved
Perhaps Sony should have gone with _inspired by a true story_ instead.

"I like when they say a movie is inspired by a true story, because that's
weird; it means the movie is not a true story, it was just inspired by a true
story. Like, hey Mitch, did you hear the story about that lady who drove her
children into the river and they all drowned? Yes I did, and it inspired me to
write a movie about a gorilla!" \- Mitch Hedberg

------
paulhauggis
So you are complaining because a movie isn't 100% fact? The same can be said
about movies, newspapers, blogs, and anything you read on the Internet
(including your website).

And why are you also surprised that a movie based on Facebook is an
advertisement for Facebook?

I'm not surprised about this and you shouldn't be either.

~~~
tomcam
Did you read the post fully? By far the most disturbing part for me was his
report that courts going all the way up to SCOTUS appear to view wikis as
authoritative, even a link that was demonstrably wrong.

